# Jails, multiple interface, multiple FIBs



## spork (Nov 17, 2015)

So I have a utility box with some jails on it.  It has three networks: an "internal" network (10.88.77.0/23), the main external network (1.2.3.0/24), and a quasi-out-of-band access method on a third network (2.3.4.0/30).

I have multiple jails, and one is configured to run in its own FIB using the one available IP from the third network. The third network (2.3.4.0/30) has its default gateway set in FIB 1.

I want to be able to access the jail on this third network, and then from there, reach other jails and the internal network.  So far this is not working.

I can establish tcp sessions to the internal network but not ping them.  I cannot reach the other jails on the host via the internal IP.  If the external network is down (interface down), I cannot reach the other jails or jail host via the external IPs.

What's the best approach here?  I'm kind of starved for more info on FIBs, both manpages are very brief.


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 20, 2015)

Search for "fibs" (4 characters to make the forum's search happy) and you'll find a few examples out there.  Context would help here.  Can you show the `netstat -nr` and `setfib 1 netstat -nr` of your current setup.  Additionally `sysctl -a | grep fib` would be helpful.


----------

